# Ex Partner



## Cindrella2 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone advise me the sitution with my ex partner, father of our son. I am looking to move to Canada with our son for a better quality of life and a safer environment for us both.

But I need to know what to expected with regards the EX !

We were never married, but lived together for a number of year... Split quite a few years back now.
I am have full custody and his father see him twice a month for 1 overnight sleep.. No much I know.
His name is on the birth certificate.

Back to my question, what problems could/are going to face with regards to immigaration etc

Many Thanks
:ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cindrella2 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone advise me the sitution with my ex partner, father of our son. I am looking to move to Canada with our son for a better quality of life and a safer environment for us both.
> 
> But I need to know what to expected with regards the EX !
> ...


You will require your ex-partner's permission to remove your son from the UK.


----------



## Cindrella2 (Sep 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You will require your ex-partner's permission to remove your son from the UK.


To what extent does this permission mean ? 
Also do you know of an email address for the CIC, in order to request a full list of the NOC list ( the new one ) and also the application forms regarded for the Skilled List entry.
I have got tel no's but they are all answering machines with messages back to the website and I would prefer the postal paperwork, rather than downloading it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cindrella2 said:


> To what extent does this permission mean ?
> Also do you know of an email address for the CIC, in order to request a full list of the NOC list ( the new one ) and also the application forms regarded for the Skilled List entry.
> I have got tel no's but they are all answering machines with messages back to the website and I would prefer the postal paperwork, rather than downloading it.


The basic thing is that you will not be permitted to take your child out of the UK without legal authorization which is probably unobtainable without your ex-partner's permission. Will he agree without problem? If not you should consult a solicitor on the matter.

For NOC information go to following:- Occupational Structure by Skill Type


----------

